
Rape victim jailed to ensure she’d testify against her attacker - mgdo
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/crime/2016/07/a_texas_prosecutor_jailed_a_rape_victim_to_ensure_her_testimony_against.html
======
coreyp_1
This is WRONG. Morally wrong.

~~~
J_Darnley
Is it? Aren't all measures necessary to stop the "1 in 5" epidemic?

~~~
dalke
Even without knowing what your '"1 in 5" epidemic' means, the answer is
clearly no.

Some methods are not effective.

Some methods may be effective for the short-term goal of putting a given
serial rapist in jail, but end up making it less likely to find others who
will testify for other cases, so end up with fewer convictions, or more likely
for the defendant to accuse the witness of lying in order to avoid additional
harsh treatment.

Some methods are simply immoral and/or illegal: it is abhorrent to rape or
threaten to rape a woman in order to get her to testify about a rape case.

This account appears to combine aspects of the last two.

